# should i 'dob her in'?



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Ive been wondering what to do about this for a few days and not sure what to do really: - 

A girl I know has only got a provisional driving licence and isnt taking lessons etc but she borrows her friends and boyfriends cars and drives to the shops etc with her 2yr old son. she isnt insured on these cars either. she says she only goes a few miles so it doesnt matter etc  

would you try and get something done about it or leave it for her to hopefully get caught?   im just worried that she will have an accident and hurt someone or her son in the process. 

is there something that can be done and who would i need to contact for this?   

thanks for your thoughts

jo xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jo - its a tough one. It depends how good a friend she is. Do the people who's car she borrows know that she hasn't a driving licence? Are they also aware that their insurance is invalid if she crashes it?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont want this to sound politically incorrect but they're the type of people who dont really care about others, live on the dole and they probably dont have insurance themselves but i cant be sure on that one... 

shes not a friend as such, just someone who i know through army cadets as we're both instructors.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hmmm do you have a community liaison officer who you could have an informal chat to without mentioning names?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have no idea! do you know where i would find this out?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

My personal opinion Jo is yes have a word with 'someone in the know' like Debs says. If she has an accident or mows someone down, god forbid ......
My "friend" once took my car (without my knowledge) whilst drunk and crashed it into a lamp post and she didnt have a full licence either, so i feel quite strongly about this. hasten to add she aint a friend anymore!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Having dealt with the victims of uninsured drivers on a regular basis I wouldn't hasten to call the police - and that is without the knowledge that she is taking her 2 year old in the car with her 

If you can't bear to call the police how about Crimestoppers 

T xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I did this when I was going through custody as the ex was driving to pick the kids up (they were 18mths and 4 at the time) and I knew he didnt have a license  
I dont know how good the police are in your area and dont want to put a dampner on reporting but they werent that interested when I told them. But I would do it again and again simply for the safety of the kids involved. The uninsured driver may be a "good driver" but it doesnt stop accidents happening.

Corrina xx


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jo

Regarding your question on uninsured drivers. I work for the police as an officer and can tell you that people who don't have a licence are dangerous (along with some that actually do) but having been to many crashes where the driver had no licence and having to tell the victims families of what has happened and the offending driver had no licence is absolutly heart wrenching. I was run over myself (albeit deliberatly) by a man who had no licence and let me tell you, the anger is emence.

I know some people see it as a 'petty offence' but in the circumstances that you have detailed above its not just driving a car with no licence, its no insurance, and the peoples whos car she is borrowing is also committing an offence of 'permitting someone to drive their car without a licence, and permitting a person to drive their car without insurance. And if the person whos car it is states that they though she had a licence - unfortunatly or fortunatly its tough because they haven't taken steps to ensure that she has a licence or insurance. In many cases when i have come across this the owner of the driver will say that the person driving the car 'just took it' without their knowledge, this is to prevent them also getting done. Which means that the driver then gets done for Taking a motow vehicel without the owners cosent i.e a lesser offence than theft. (this is because theft is only theft when a person has been permenantly deprived of an item, and if they get it back then it isn't theft) (but this part of the legislation only relates to cars - confusing? i agreee)

Sorry im digressing. The way these circumstances are reported to me (or were when i was a PC) was that you either can just stop one in the street and tell them, ring the 'traffic department' directly and tell them, ring crimestoppers, ring the main police switchboard. All can be done without you telling them your name, and you will never be mentioned in any prosecution.

I know im on my soap box a little about this and i suppose i can't help it because its part of my job but, people who drive, drive without a licence because they haven't passed their test and don't meet the required standard. So arn't good enough to drive and shouldn't be on the road. 
But on the other hand i do accept that there are many drivers out there and on the roads that are rubbish however (please don't think im trying to guilt trip you) i personally would never be able to live with myself if anythng happened any they were in a crash and i didn't do anything about it.

Take care Hun

Sofia


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wondered if it was worth contacting the DVLA instead of the police?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks you all for the replies and advice!

tried ringing the non urgent police number and they said they cant do anything unless they see her about in the car so basically i have to stalk her and then ring them when i see her in it!  

i have also just checked out crimestoppers and have left details with them.

im not her actual friend so that doesnt bother me getting her in trouble, i was just concerned i would be mentioned and then get in trouble from others for doing it  

lets hope thats one less bad driver off our roads soon!  

jo xxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Jo,

Well done hun. I wouldn't hesitate to 'dob her in'. People like that make me sooooooo angry  

S xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Jo
Im with everyone else - if she had an accident and someone was injured, and you hadnt reported her then can you imagine how bad you would feel. 

My brother in law does the same - worse in fact as he is a 'man in a van' or as I prefer to call him '[email protected] in a van' but as we dont live in the same town I am in the same position where I cant just ring up when I see him driving, and we dont know where he lives anymore so I cant give an address but when/if I ever see him driving then my hand is straight on the phone and he is family!

Rach
x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Jo

I know you've actioned this now, but i wanted to let you know that i think you have done absolutely the right thing and i wouldnt hesitate to call crime stoppers either. Not only is she breaking the law, but its the reason our flippin' insurance premiums are so high - paying for uninsured drivers! Grrr! How can she be acting like a responsible parent or driver when she hasnt even passed her test?! It took me 3 tests to pass and i thought i was good enough first time, but obviously not. I pity anyone she drives on the road with or near.

Well done hun for doing what you have done - you can hold your head high and know you did all you can in the terrible event that something awful happens (which i pray doesnt but YKWIM)  

Lots of love

Sparkles xx*


----------



## HH30 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi

I think you have done exactly the right thing...... Its her choice is she chooses to kill/hurt herself but its the innocent people she could take with her.

Well done to you.

H.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol... ive become a bit of a grassar$e and have also reported another person for doing the same thing since reporting her doing it... wonder if i could get a medal?!!   

but i know what you mean about feeling guilty if i had just let it happen and then someone got hurt, i would have felt really bad for not trying to stop it. 

thanks again girls


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Jo, I would have done exactly the same thing.  I've been hit by an uninsured driver and we had tons of hassle with insurance / MIB.  The police picked him up later that day and he denied it, despite having my car paint on his bumper!!  He was also the local bully / thug who was known to intimidate witnesses too.
It is not a victimless crime, we are also victims as its our insurance that goes up to cover these losses.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Jo

You've definately done the right thing.  My DH got knocked off his motorbike a few years ago by an uninsured driver.  Not only was he hurt but his bike was a write-off and we had no-one to claim against!  I certainly wouldn't hesitate to do the same.

Axxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Jo i agree with everyone else in that u have  done the right thing, I grassed on a neighbours mate a few years ago i had watched him drink all weekend n i new they had been taken drugs, i waited till i heard him say he was off n called the police, thet caught him leaving our road, he got banned for 12 months n got 6 points   he new it was me n used to call me stuff till my dh got him against the wall n told him he needed his legs now n breaking them would only be more hassle for him    
lol
lou
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Just saw this Jo you did good hunny .. it makes me shudder thinking of the injuries they could cause and the poor victims would end up getting peanuts  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Dont think anythings come of it though


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd get out there stalking her hun!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol... that would be one way to keep me occupied and fit cos i dont have a car or a job at the mo! 

ohhh i could be private eye jo, police informer extraudinair (sp?!)


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

you could hire yourself out, hun!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

that sounds quite dodgy to me!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah but fun


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

joho the 'private' sleuth


----------

